# Woodcock opener



## Crawl (Apr 14, 2004)

Anyone headed out this Saturday for the opener? My son and I will be out for a few hours with our German Shorthair


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

Good luck to you and your son Crawl. Should be a pretty morning. I hope there's a flight down for you guys, if not, hope you bump some locals. Your dog is gonna love it either way.


----------



## Crawl (Apr 14, 2004)

Thank ya Sir! Saturday can't get here soon enough!!


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Never hunted them but always wanted to. I see a bunch while bow hunting every year. Was hunting on the ground, no blind but full camo and had one land right next to me. Watched him for about 10 minutes until I dropped a deer at 5 yards! That was a day I’ll always remember.


----------



## Crawl (Apr 14, 2004)

That's an awesome story Uglystix!!


----------



## Crawl (Apr 14, 2004)

Hunted for a couple hours each day with no woodcock to be found. We will try again next weekend!!


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Jumped a couple on Tuesday while checking trail cams. We've had so much rain they were on high ground along a border between a corn field & the woods. I see lots of them in the creek bottoms, but rarely where these were. These birds literally flushed close & flew straight away for 30 feet or so & landed. Wish I'd had my old 20 gauge Ithaca 37 featherweight !!


----------

